# first kill bit smaller than i expect



## hunter boy (Oct 4, 2014)

i killed this spider from 1 meter with my Barnett cobra my first kill


----------



## hunter boy (Oct 4, 2014)

the title is wrong it is my first posted kill


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Gotta start somewhere nice shot


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

I Once killed a spider by throwing those party snappers at it. It exploded.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, it is good to be excited about success with a slingshot.

I do not mean to lecture you ... but let me use this opportunity to ruminate about a few things.

When I was a young lad, the desire to kill things was very strong ... toads, small birds, turtles, garter snakes ... most anything. And you can see much the same tendency in films about primitive peoples ... the young boys are out with bows, blowguns, whatever trying to kill anything they come across. I believe this is natural ... no doubt we are genetically programmed to kill things, as that was necessary for survival, and this early behavior is a form of practice.

However, as we get older, the lust to kill just anything abates, and hopefully we come to be more selective. Hopefully we concentrate the killing urge on things that will provide food or on the elimination of pests.

Spiders play a very important role in the ecology ... taking many insects which would otherwise damage crops, transmit disease, etc. Now, I can certainly see eliminating dangerous spiders, like black widows for example. But I hope you will not just indiscriminately try to kill every spider you see. A live spider is at least some indication that the area is not completely poisoned by carcinogenic pesticides.

There ... I have said my piece. Please do not think I am dumping on you. I just wanted to use this opportunity to pass along a plea for the responsible taking of life.

Cheers .... Charles


----------

